

Show HN: FlyerMe - AdSense didn't approve so ask you all to dissect it - gatlin
http://flyerme.info

======
Hrundi
I think I can see why Google rejected you.

While I like the site and I personally appreciate that the site will get me
right away into the flyer creation stage, I feel you should have an actual
home page, with a "call to action" button and such.

Google may have a set of automated tools to simplify their approval process. A
flag was perhaps raised due to the fact that there's not much content on the
site other than a large blob of text under a contenteditable="true" setting.

Maybe you could move that text into a landing or a home page.

Also, they may have issue with the fact that the domain was registered less
than a month ago (Not that I agree with that assumption, but this happens
regularly to webmasters in India or China)

Hope any of this helps, have a nice day!

~~~
gatlin
Ah, you make a lot of sense. I'd heard about the 6-month rule for Chinese and
Indian developers. Hopefully anybody else on HN in a similar boat will read
this and find your advice helpful :)

------
gatlin
Typo in title; sorry for the lack of professionalism.

